# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Hoe masturbeer je?

## avatar

hoe masturbeer je eigenlijk.
Ik doe dit gewoon zoals ik mezelf dat heb geleerd. zonder de voorhuid af te rollen. Is dit welde juiste manier??

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi Avatar,

Is er een juiste manier voor mastuberen dan?? Nee, daar is geen juiste manier voor, want iedereen doet het op de manier die hij het fijnst vind. Als jij het op de manier zoals je het nu doet fijn vind, dan moet je dat ook gewoon zo blijven doen. Je kan natuurlijk altijd eens wat veranderingen proberen om te kijken hoe je dat vind, maar een echte manier om te mastuberen is er niet hoor.

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## Nikky278

Helemaal met Deylanna eens. Iedereen heeft zo zijn eigen manier en vindt iets anders lekker, dus wat voor jou het beste werkt, is voor jou "de juiste manier". Als je benieuwd bent hoe het nog meer kan, zijn daar vast en zeker filmpjes of boeken voor te vinden, maar ik vraag me af of je er dan nog wel zin in hebt... Je kunt inderdaad gewoon eens wat anders proberen om te kijken hoe het bevalt, maar het gaat er niet om wat de juiste manier zou zijn, het gaat er uiteindelijk om dat jij geniet toch...

Xx

----------


## avatar

dankje voor de goede raad :d
heb ook al veel antwoorden gevonden op andere topics

----------


## Riccardo23

Hallo,, ik heb een vraagje ik ben een jongen van 23-jaar oud en ik mastrubeer mij zelf wel eens maar als ik dan klaarkom komt er wel sperma uit maar als ik door ga opeens urine hoe kan dit waarom komt er niet meer sperma uit ?? mischien een gekke vraag goor maar ik wou het toch eens weten alvast bedankt mvg:Riccardo

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Riccarde23,

Komt dit een beetje in de buurt van jouw probleem?

 Retrograde zaadlozing
Hierbij komt het zaad (sperma) bij de zaadlozing niet via de urinebuis naar buiten, maar loopt het naar achteren en komt dan via de blaasuitgang in de blaas terecht. De normaliter als reflex optredende sluiting van de blaasuitgang tijdens de zaadlozing is hierbij gestoord. Hierdoor blijft de blaasuitgang open en het zaad in de urinebuis lekt als het ware de blaas in.
Een man merkt de retrograde zaadlozing meestal op, doordat er geen of weinig zaad bij de zaadlozing vrijkomt en de urine na de zaadlozing troebel is. Urine-onderzoek naar sperma in de urine geeft dan meestal een bevestiging van deze stoornis.

Er zijn verschillende oorzaken. De blaasuitgang kan bijvoorbeeld beschadigd zijn door een operatie aan de blaas of prostaat maar ook door een operatie aan bloedvaten in de buurt van de blaas. Anderzijds kunnen ook bepaalde geneesmiddelen als bijwerking een retrograde zaadlozing veroorzaken. Retrograde zaadlozing kan met bepaalde geneesmiddelen (sympathicomimetica) verholpen worden. 

Zo niet, dan ga ik even verder zoeken voor je  :Wink: 


Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Riccardo23

oke ,, ja dat zou best een kunnen zijn idd ik heb er dan wel niet zo,n verstand van maar het zou idd goed kunnen mvg:Riccardo.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Riccardo23,

Ben je hier al voor naar de huisarts geweest? Lijkt me misschien wel verstandig om het te laten controleren. You'll never know  :Wink: 
Als je je daar niet prettig bij voelt kun je ook gewoon telefonisch contact opnemen met je arts. Maar dit soort vragen krijgt hij dagelijks, dus niks om je voor te schamen!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Riccardo23

oke ,, ja het is opzich niet heel erg, was alleen heel verbaasd hoe dat nou kon
Groet Riccardo.

----------


## Sylvia93

*Edit: Urine-onderzoek naar sperma in de urine geeft dan meestal een bevestiging van deze stoornis.*

Misschien een onderzoek laten doen?

----------


## italiaa

hey dat heb ik ook

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Italiaa

Bedoel je dat je ook last van een Retrograde zaadlozing hebt?

----------

